# Garry's Mod - Zombified World



## MattyK (May 1, 2009)

*




*




[size=6pt]Zombified World[/size]
Join The Community HERE!

|
A Basic Introduction to Zombified World.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhI9rDKhLUg
(Reccomended by Myself)




Server Info:
Zombified World server, 20 slots, IP: 89.238.160.17:27027 (REQUIRES below content)
http://winservars.com/index.php/topic,155.0.html

Well, as quite a few of you will know. I play Garry's Mod, with a batch of other Furries.

Recently I have come to Zombified World, where Fizzadar is forever improving it from a simplistic "Survive yaddayaddayadda minutes" to a full-blown Faction Warfare/RPG of sorts.

Let's get things straight though... Your going to dieee if you try and melee the Zeds like in Falloutmod.
The AI is nothing like FalloutMod, and Zombified World has Persistent Stats and many new features around the bend, quite alot of them suggested by myself.

The Harbringers





GROUP PHOTO!
Burn Babeh Burn...
http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/4581/srpouterzoneb70006.jpg
Snipped to Link Size due to it being Big.
Taken at 22:40, May 1st, 2009 :3​


----------



## MattyK (May 2, 2009)

A Nice Big Post Update :3


----------

